# Eclipse - Fehler beim "RUN" - "Unable to Launch - The selection cannot be launched"



## Arrivelantos (20. Sep 2014)

Heyyo Forum!
Habe letztens Eclipse auf meinem 64x Win8.1 Laptop installiert.
Jedoch sobald ich das Programm "runnen" will, kommt folgende Meldung:
 "Unable to Launch - The selection cannot be launched"
Habe schon mehrere Threads darüber gelesen, aber die meisten waren zu unkonkret für meinen Fall.
Java scheint richtig installiert zu sein (JRE7 & JDK).
Bei Eingabe in die Konsole von java - version,
gibt er mir java Version "1.7.0._67"
JAVA(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
aus.
Sitze an dem Problem schon einige Tage und freue mich über jeden Lösungsvorschlag.
MfG Arrivelantos


----------



## stg (20. Sep 2014)

_Dein_ Thema hier ist natürlich _äußerst konkret_ und liefert alle nötigen Informationen, um dir zu helfen... :autsch:


----------



## Arrivelantos (20. Sep 2014)

Ich bin neu im Forum, und statt zu schreiben"zu unkonkret" schreib doch einfach was du wissen willst^^


----------



## JavaMeister (21. Sep 2014)

Klapp das Menü auf und schau was drin steht. Wenn da nicht dein Projekt enthalten ist, kann man auch nix öffnen.


----------



## Arrivelantos (21. Sep 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 6862

Run as -> (none applicable)


----------



## JavaMeister (21. Sep 2014)

Jo, dann versuchst du eine Klasse zu starten, die keine Main Methode hat oder kein Java Projekt ist.


----------



## Arrivelantos (21. Sep 2014)

@JavaMeister Jepp, sieht so aus 
Danke für die Antwort!


----------

